# Walmart



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

people of walmart always makes me feel better


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Who took the picture of me laying the back of the pickup truck? :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

See Honey The Paparazzi Are Always Taking Our Pictures. You Were Right I Was Rockin That Outfit. I Think We Look Sizzling Hot. :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

paris744 said:


> See Honey The Paparazzi Are Always Taking Our Pictures. You Were Right I Was Rockin That Outfit. I Think We Look Sizzling Hot. :heart:heart


 *Oh Hell Yeah Sweetheart we are hot.* :yes  :heart:heart


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> *Oh Hell Yeah Sweetheart we are hot.* :yes  :heart:heart


A Girl Can't Even Run Into Walmart Rockin Her Outfit To Grab Her & Her Old Man A Few Cold Ones While He Relaxes In The Back Of Our Truck. So Much For Privacy. :heart:heart


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

paris744 said:


> A Girl Can't Even Run Into Walmart Rockin Her Outfit To Grab Her & Her Old Man A Few Cold Ones While He Relaxes In The Back Of Our Truck. So Much For Privacy. :heart:heart


 *That's true.* :lol  :heart:heart


----------



## Christopher1965 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, more crack than Harlem.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

tannasg said:


>


omg!!!! Lolololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a love/hate relationship with fat. I love to eat but I hate getting fat.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I commented.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

This thread. LOLOLOLOLOLOL!

I see strange people constantly!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

its weird how these people probably don't have SA, yet we do, even though most of us probably don't look like them. right? ...?


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Those people don't have any craps to give.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

RadioactivePotato said:


> Those people don't have any craps to give.


Thats well funny & true.

The one in the pink wrap thing whos tits were round her knees I laughed so much over that. Wonder how they got the other one out of that trolley?
Brilliant pics made me feel loads better.


----------

